# My wife gave me $7,200 for a super charger



## airwedge1 (Jun 28, 2009)

So my wife for my 30th birthday gave me $7,200 to put a super charger on my 2005 GTO.  It was a huge surprise and I can't stop smiling. The car is my daily driver, but I only drive 1 day a week to work. I am the sole owner of the car and it has 58,000 miles on it. The car is stock except for a KN cold air intake. I am the single owner of the car, and I've kept it in good maintenance.

The car does currently have a small oil coming out of the rear main seal, and a super tiny oil leak coming out of the oil pan. I am trying to clear it up with leak stop.

I need advice on what direction I should go. Would it be dumb to put a blower on a high mileage car? 

My father in law says I need to get a new cam while putting the super charger on it. (Note, I do not like the loud idle sound of aggressive cams, so I wouldn't want that. When people are in my car I don't want them to need to scream over the sound of the engine when it's idle)

Am I going to want / need to get headers and exhaust also in doing the upgrade?

What brand of super charger do people recommend?

I am willing to put a little bit extra money in addition to the initial investment if necessary, and I am looking for a junker to become my daily and winter car.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

58k isn't high mileage.

Yes.

Search.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hate to have to add this but it is dumb (using your word) to attempt to stop oil leaks with stop leak.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

HP11 said:


> Hate to have to add this but it is dumb (using your word) to attempt to stop oil leaks with stop leak.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, let him ruin it


----------



## airwedge1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. The oil leak is only leaking not even a quart of oil over the course of 3,000 miles.

Should I just pay the extra money to have them tear it down, and replace the seals. Have them do the front while they are at it, even though only the rear is leaking?


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would do the rear main seal first. If you do a supercharger you should upgrade the clutch while they have the tranny out to do the rear main. Just a suggestion.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## peter.weedy (Apr 22, 2013)

Supercharger sounds like a lot fun on this car! i agree 58k isn't that much. I would remedy any oil leaks now as they're only likely to get worse once the car is supercharged.


----------



## airwedge1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks. I'll have them do that. The motor sports store told me also that I will need a new clutch, so I'll have them do the rear seal while they have it out. They also recommended a new cam, and while they have it out anyway want to put a new head on as well, or else if I ever wanted a new head they would have to tear it all down again. It will be a stage 1 mild cam, and the motor sports store will recommend which head with my configuration.

They also are recommending a whipple charger. I was gonna go with a magna charger, but they say in their experience whipple's work better with a manual transmission. I don't understand why, but they are the experts, so I'll go with that.

I think I am going to be well into the $10k mark after all this. Sadly, because it is so busy this time of year they can't fit me in for another 4 weeks.

So when this is all done, I will have upgraded:

Super charger
Head
Cam
Clutch
Cold air intake

Exhaust + headers will remain stock. Doing exhaust + headers, and upgrading the suspension would be my next two projects. 

If anyone has objections let me know. Thanks guys for your help


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

airwedge1 said:


> Thanks. I'll have them do that. The motor sports store told me also that I will need a new clutch, so I'll have them do the rear seal while they have it out. They also recommended a new cam, and while they have it out anyway want to put a new head on as well, or else if I ever wanted a new head they would have to tear it all down again. It will be a stage 1 mild cam, and the motor sports store will recommend which head with my configuration.
> 
> They also are recommending a whipple charger. I was gonna go with a magna charger, but they say in their experience whipple's work better with a manual transmission. I don't understand why, but they are the experts, so I'll go with that.
> 
> ...


Objections? It's your car... your money ..... go for it. 
Make sure though, you are clear on what your spending $ on, and it's done right the first time.


----------



## airwedge1 (Jun 28, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Objections? It's your car... your money .....


I'm obviously a newbie. So I was just asking the forum a final time if my setup sounds any red flags.

Thank you so much for spending your time replying. It is really appreciated.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd love a supercharger but I'd get the current issues fixed beforehand. Also, if it were me, I'd address suspension and driveline first. All that power is great but you need to get it to the ground.


----------



## peter.weedy (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah i changed my mind. supercharge it, drive the nuts out of it and have your fun, then, when it blows, ask your wife for $7200 to fix it. she sounds like a great wife


----------



## LS2Freak (Apr 18, 2013)

Your also going to want to have it tuned and dynoed. The Air:Fuel will be off without changing the CPU a little bit. I would also recommend a full kit, everything you need to install it. Depending on how much boost you are planing to run also. If you are looking to run anything over 12psi you may want to upgrade the injectors also. I have installed 2 of these one on a corrvette and the other on a camaro. Very simple for a noob. Plus free shipping. 


http://www.summitracing.com/parts/edl-1595/all


----------



## airwedge1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you all! I think I have what I need. Going to be spending more money then I initially thought, but hey you only live once.


----------



## The Silver Goat (Mar 18, 2011)

You really need to free up the exhaust ystem in some fashion or you'll build up too much pressure in the crankcase. The motor will be constipated as it won't be able to clear exhust gases quick enough. Be careful and go with a mild tune. I knew one guy who kept blowing his dipstick out...

Replace the filler cap and neck with a breather filter and unplug and add one the left side as well. This will prevent the pressure from building up.Go catless if you can.


----------



## umewes (Feb 20, 2013)

airwedge1 congratulations. I think you have a great wife. You are a very lucky guy . Personally I would start fixing the engine first. Take care of the leak. Install a custom cam. Add a nice 316L ss long tube header and cold air intake.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Says Dr. Mustang.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

drmustang said:


> Do not put crazy money into that car. First of all the car isn't worth that much. It won't be worth appreciably more with a super charger on it. Dump the old GTO add in the 7 grand and get a better car. There is a reason why they pulled the plug on these cars in short order and gave them away at the end. Be smart.


Dr Mustang...... Why do you find it necessary to be on this forum? Your soul purpose is to bash this car. One more post like this you can color your a$$ gone. I'd bounce you now if it weren't for the fact you been on here so long. Take your diatribes to the other GTO forum see how long you last.

This is your only warning. On second thought...........cya
Judge


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He hadn't posted here for over 7 1/2 years and then returns yesterday just to bash GTOs? Good riddance!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That moron is now sleeping with the fishes


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Dr Mustang......
> 
> This is your only warning. On second thought...........cya
> Judge





GTO JUDGE said:


> That moron is now sleeping with the fishes


What took you so long...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Steamwalker said:


> I'd love a supercharger but I'd get the current issues fixed beforehand. Also, if it were me, I'd address suspension and driveline first. All that power is great but you need to get it to the ground.


OP... this is the best advise given.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> What took you so long...


It took less than 1 minute to ban him after reading his diatribe. There are steps to go through to ban. He was gone almost instantaneous.


----------

